# Noldor Quizzes



## Confusticated (Jul 11, 2003)

*Noldor Quizes*

Quiz Here.

If anyone else wants to make a Noldor Quiz, you can post the link here!


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 11, 2003)

Ouch. I only got 5/10.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 11, 2003)

HAHAH BOO YAH!! ACED IT


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jul 11, 2003)

No fair! No fair! She tested on spelling!

3/10...woohoo!


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 13, 2003)

Hey, I didn't test on spelling!

I did misspell Aredhel though .

I do that often... because the name means Noble elf... and I think 'Ara'.

Way to go 'thôl!

Elendil3119, at least you beat Anamatar's score. 

Here's the next Noldor quiz.

Noldor (Easy)


Noldor (Difficult) will be coming along soon. It will only be more difficult in that a lot its question's answers are found in HoME.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 13, 2003)

Not to bad 80% this time though


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jul 13, 2003)

90! Now if I got a 30 on the first one and a 90 on the easy one, what will I get on the difficult one??


----------



## klugiglugus (Jul 13, 2003)

15!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 14, 2003)

Rats... only a 60 on the easy one...

I'd better get to reading again some more...


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 14, 2003)

Yes!! I got 100 on the easy one!


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Jul 14, 2003)

I got an 80 on the first one and a 100!!!!!!!! on the second one! YAY!


Anne


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 20, 2003)

On the Easy Quiz I got 90% 

I should have had question 5

Who was Finrod hunting with before he meet Men?

I have been reading too much HoME lately and said Curufin and Celegorm and I can probably show you a case where I would have been right!

But I got it wrong.

Good question Nóm


----------



## Captain (Jul 23, 2003)

Ha! 100! I matched Thol.


----------



## Eriol (Jul 23, 2003)

Weird... I got 100 on the first, but 90 on the Easy...

I got misled by those annoying twins. Tolkien only put them on the book to trip me on this quiz, they never fo anything else.


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 2, 2003)

Woo-hoo two 100%'s.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 29, 2003)

As promised awhile back:

The Noldor (HoME)

Chymaera, you are correct about that one.

Eriol, lets see what else he wrote just to confuse you 

Inderjit... I'm counting on you to Ace this... though I stuck one in that you might not get... in other words, the answer is found in HoME 4 or 5.

Enjoy!


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 29, 2003)

I got 100! (Actually I cheated, I got the 'Which of these Elves is a Noldor', Lindir etc one wrong, but I accidentally hit the 'close window' button)


----------

